# power button on case won't work



## Signorino (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello,
I'm using an NZXT Phantom Enthusiast case, with a Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H motherboard. My case has two buttons on top, the power button, and the unlabeled button next to it. When I shut my computer off, to turn it back on I need to push the power button on the motherboard. The power button on my case doesn't do anything. However, the unlabeled button next to it will restart my computer, so I know I have the wire plugged in. I'm not sure if this is some kind of setting on my motherboard, or if I have a broken wire on my case, or if it's something else and I don't know what the hell I'm doing.
Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 27, 2013)

Has it always done this or just started?


----------



## Twiki (Apr 28, 2013)

You can try using the reset button as the power button and see if that works. This would show that the power button is faulty.


----------



## Signorino (Apr 28, 2013)

Pushing the reset button when it's off does nothing. It has always done this. I built the computer at the beginning of the month, and the power button never did anything.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 28, 2013)

Try reversing the power switch connector.  Pull the connector up from the pins, turn it 180 degrees so the plug and minus wires are on the opposite side and push back down on the pins.  As you are looking at the case connections on the motherboard, the positive wire should be on the left and then negative on the right.


----------



## Twiki (Apr 28, 2013)

I meant moving the reset button connector to the power switch pins.

Reversing the connector won't matter, it's just a momentary short to the pins by the button.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 28, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> Try reversing the power switch connector.  Pull the connector up from the pins, turn it 180 degrees so the plug and minus wires are on the opposite side and push back down on the pins.  As you are looking at the case connections on the motherboard, the positive wire should be on the left and then negative on the right.



A switch is polarity agnostic mate.

@OP

Assuming you have triple checked that you have it plugged in (notice the colours on the pinout) - on some cases the front panel is a _separate loom _that you plug into the motherboard.  






Otherwise

Test the switch functionality by shorting it out of the circuit.   Twiki has told you how to do that above.

If it turns on, the switch needs replacing.  If it still doesn't work then you know its the motherboard or psu


----------



## Signorino (Apr 28, 2013)

After triple checking, I realized that I did, in fact, have it plugged into the wrong pins. Which proves that my original guess was right. I have no idea what the hell I'm doing. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad you sorted it.


----------

